# World IPv6 day. Are you ready?



## nickolas (Jun 5, 2011)

On 8 June, 2011, Google, Facebook, Yahoo!, Akamai and Limelight Networks will be amongst some of the major organisations that will offer their content over IPv6 for a 24-hour â€œtest flightâ€. The goal of the Test Flight Day is to motivate organizations across the industry â€“ Internet service providers, hardware makers, operating system vendors and web companies â€“ to prepare their services for IPv6 to ensure a successful transition as IPv4 addresses run out.


Are you ready? Run tests on http://test-ipv6.com/


----------



## Beastie (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, I heard about this World IPv6 Day and saw the test yesterday.

No, "I" am (i.e. the ISP is) not ready. The entire country is not ready. Most of the world is not ready. The only thing that is ready is my operating system! :e


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 5, 2011)

My ISP is not IPv6 ready, I think country is not IPv6 ready as well.
I use tunnel broker sixxs.org, so I'm IPv6 connected.

My Wifi router is not IPv6 ready and my switch.... I dunno, hope i won't need to buy new one... one day in far, far future.


----------



## MarcoB (Jun 5, 2011)

In my case all is ready, except for my modem. So no IPv6 for me for now.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 5, 2011)

Just hitting the "Reply" caused the following: :e


```
Jun  5 17:46:22 pix %PIX-3-403503:PPPoE:PPP link down: 
Jun  5 17:46:22 pix %PIX-3-403503:PPPoE:PPP link down:Peer not responding 
Jun  5 17:46:22 pix %PIX-3-403503:PPPoE:PPP link down: 
Jun  5 17:46:22 pix %PIX-3-403503:PPPoE:PPP link down:LCP down
```

No IPv6 here either x(


----------



## fwaggle (Jun 5, 2011)

I think the IPv6 day isn't about whether or not you have IPv6 - it's more about making sure that if an address has both an A record and an AAAA record, that your broken-ass OS doesn't choke on that when you don't have IPv6 enabled. That's the first major hurdle that's stopping a whole bunch of people from running dual-stack setups, and once we get that out of the way, I'm sure most of these shops would just dual-stack all the time.

Once a good portion of popular web services are dual-stacking full-time, there would be more incentive for ISPs to follow suit.


----------



## _martin (Jun 5, 2011)

Beastie said:
			
		

> No, "I" am (i.e. the ISP is) not ready.


Indeed - that's the problem. How can I be ready when my ISP is not :OOO ?

I do have a tunnel made, but all the IPv6 traffic is counted as a "world" traffic which I do have a limit set on. Not to mention my home ISP which doesn't give a damn about IPv6.


----------



## tingo (Jun 5, 2011)

No, not ready here either. Most ISP's in Norway are not ready. 
Some of them participate in the world IPv6  day; I'm uncertain why; it is not like they are suddenly going to provide all their customers with IPv6 connectivity in the near future.


----------



## aragon (Jun 6, 2011)

Much the same here.  The technicians are IPv6 ready (myself included), but the suits are too busy counting dimes.  Can't wait to get rid of the tunnels.


----------



## troberts (Jun 6, 2011)

*What is our part?*

What do we users have to do to be ready for IPv6? Do I just need to get a new cable box, or will I also need to get a new router and switch? The three tests that gave "bad" results are:
Test with IPv6 DNS record
Test IPv6 without DNS
Test IPv6 large packet


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2011)

My ISP has been ready for ages. Not only have they had a IPv6 tunnel broker for years they're now completely IPv6 (one of the first ISPs in Europe). Every new connection gets a modem with IPv6 support, or if you already have one it's a matter of turning it on. 

I've been using the tunnelbroker for at least 10 years now. My modem doesn't support it natively, unfortunately. And I'm not going to buy a new modem as I'm waiting for them to finally start rolling out VDSL. Needless to say I passed the test with flying colors. 

The company I'm contracted to decided to go for IPv6 last month. Rather late in the game. It'll take quite some coordinating migrating about 600.000 workstations and servers while keeping the 'old' IPv4 network working.

The defacto standard way to test for IPv6 is to visit http://www.kame.net. If you see the dancing turtle, you're not drunk, you have IPv6 connectivity.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 6, 2011)

troberts said:
			
		

> What do we users have to do to be ready for IPv6? Do I just need to get a new cable box, or will I also need to get a new router and switch?


Anything that works with IP addresses. That means routers, yes. Unless they are already compatible.
All the relatively cheap pieces (e.g. NICs) are fine hahaha.


----------



## nORKy (Jun 6, 2011)

We are ready in France! My company is the only French Telcom Provider that's IPv6 Ready!


----------



## CeReAl_KiLLeR_Du_77 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes I confirm nOrky!  My ISP is Free.


----------



## _martin (Jun 8, 2011)

Hehe - so I did push on my ISP (server one, not the home one) and got IPv6 myself. Tunnel down, native IP up


----------



## quintessence (Jun 8, 2011)

Ready (via tunnel broker).


```
# dig @ns1.gogo6.com -x 2001:5c0:1400:b::77
; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> @ns1.gogo6.com -x 2001:5c0:1400:b::77
; (2 servers found)
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 29332
;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 4
;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;7.7.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.b.0.0.0.0.0.4.1.0.c.5.0.1.0.0.2.ip6.arpa. IN PTR

;; ANSWER SECTION:
7.7.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.b.0.0.0.0.0.4.1.0.c.5.0.1.0.0.2.ip6.arpa. 3600 IN PTR quintessence.broker.freenet6.net.
```


----------

